# Dos-Befehle (komplizierter)



## maho15 (26. September 2002)

Ich weiß es gibt schon mehere Themen über das Thema, die haben mir aber weniger geholfen.

Nun zu meinem Prob. ich schicke Befehl weg.
(Shell "net send " & lstServer.Text & " " & txtMessage.Text)

Mit diesem Befehl lassen sich nachrichten auf andere PC's schicken

1.Nun kann es manchmal zu einer Verzögerung kommen und dann bleibt die dos Box ein weilchen geöffnet.
Kann man sagen das die Dos-box nicht angezeigt werden soll??

2.Kann mam, wenn man selber eine Nachricht bekommt, diese "Auffangen" mit VB?

3.Wenn die Nachricht verschickt wurden oder auch nicht, gibt die DosBox einen text auf. Kann man diesen mit VB einfangen?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. September 2002)

1. du kannst beim aufruf der shell-funktion festlegen, dass das fenster minimiert sein soll. dadurch wird es jedenfalls nicht mehr so auffällig angezeigt.

2. dazu müsstest du den entsprechenden tcp-port abhören und eingehende nachrichten auslesen.

3. du kannst dir das handle der dos-box holen und darüber auf den text zugreifen.

allerdings kannst du auch ganz auf die dos-box verzichten, und stattdessen gleich ein winsock-steuerelement benutzen. der befehl "net send" läuft schliesslich auch über die winsock-api, also hast du damit die gleichen (und sogar noch mehr) möglichkeiten als mit net send.


----------



## maho15 (26. September 2002)

zu 2 ...und um das enstprechende port abzuhöhren bracuht man acuh winsock, oder?

zu 3  was meinst du mit handle?


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. September 2002)

> ...und um das enstprechende port abzuhöhren bracuht man acuh winsock, oder?


ja. so ziemlich alles unter windows, was mit netzwerken zu tun hat, greift auf winsock zurück. zum abhören eines ports müsstest du sowieso ein winsock-steuerelement in deinem formular verwenden, also kannst du die anderen beiden sachen auch gleich damit erledigen.



> was meinst du mit handle?


damit meine ich das fensterhandle. unter windows hat jedes offene fenster eine eindeutige nummer, über die es angesprochen werden kann. diese nummer nennt man handle und damit ist es z.b. möglich nachrichten zwischen zwei fenstern auszutauschen.


----------

